# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم اقتصادی

## Parniya

*ماهیّت و تعریف
*
در دانشگاه اقتصاد را اينگونه تعريف مي‌كنند: علم تخصيص منابع محدود براي نيازهاي نامحدود. بطور كلي بحث در اين علم بر سر آن است كه نحوه تخصيص بهينه اين منابع چگونه است.در يك تعريف كلي‌تر اينگونه مي‌توانيم بگوييم كه علم اقتصاد مطالعه علمي جنبه‌هاي گوناگون رفتار اقتصادي انسان است. به اين خاطر علم اقتصاد جزو علوم اجتماعي محسوب مي‌شود ، درست نظير جامعه‌شناسي ، علم سياست يا روان‌شناسي، علم را معمولا بخش نظام‌يافته‌ (روشمند) شناخت بشري مي‌دانند اما تعريف علم بسي فراتر از اين است. در اين معنا علم به دنبال به دست دادن يك تبيين معقول و منطقي از روابط و پيوندهاي ميان پديده‌هاي مشاهده‌پذير و همچنين استخراج قوانين فراشمول براي پيش‌بيني رويدادهايي است كه تحت شرايط معين رخ مي‌دهند. به طور خلاصه سروكار علم با تبيين، استخراج قانون فراشمول و پيش‌بيني رويدادها است.علم اقتصاد از جنبه‌هاي مختلفي قابل بررسي است. آنچه باعث شده است اين علم جزو علوم انساني بيايد، سروكار داشتن با رفتار اقتصادي انسان‌هاست، اين خود باعث پيوند اقتصاد با فلسفه مي‌شود كه جنبه نظري اقتصاد است. اما آنچه باعث پيوند اين علم با رياضي و آمار شده است، جنبه كاربردي اقتصاد است كه بسيار وسيع‌تر از جنبه نظري آن است.ويژگي‌ديگر علوم اجتماعي و به تبع آن علم اقتصاد اين است كه پيش‌بيني در اين علوم با يك مشكل اساسي روبه‌روست: دانشمندان علوم اجتماعي و اقتصاددان‌ها به ندرت مي‌توانند براي بررسي پديده‌هاي مشاهده پذير از آزمايش استفاده كنند، در حالي كه دانشمندان علوم تجربي با اين مشكل به طور جدي روبه‌رو نيستند. در علوم تجربي آزمايش در آزمايشگاه انجام مي‌شود و با تمهيداتي مي‌توان اين محيط مصنوعي را تحت كنترل درآورد و واكنش‌هاي يك پديده خاص را در برابر يك متغير مشخص بررسي كرد. اما در علوم اجتماعي و علم اقتصاد عوامل ديگري نيز وجود دارند كه تقريبا خارج از كنترل است و مي‌توانند نتيجه بررسي را تغيير دهند.كاستي‌ها و محدوديت‌هاي علوم اجتماعي و علم اقتصاد به ويژه در زمينه بهره‌گيري از روش آزمايش موجب شده دانشمندان علوم اجتماعي و اقتصاددانان به استفاده از روش‌ها و تكنيك‌هاي آماري پيشرفته رغبت نشان دهند.نه تنها آمار، رياضي هم به اقتصاددانان در زمينه شناخت بهتر پديده‌ها و رفتارهاي فردي و اجتماعي كمك مي‌كند. آمار ركن اساسي علوم اجتماعي ، علم اقتصاد و سياست‌هاي اقتصادي - اجتماعي است. با استفاده از روش‌ها و تكنيك‌هاي آماري پيشرفته مي‌توان مبنايي رياضي و كمي براي تبيين، تشخيص و صورت بندي مسائل اقتصادي- اجتماعي فراهم آورد. هم‌چنين آمار امكان به دست دادن تصوير كلي يك وضعيت اقتصادي - اجتماعي خاص را فراهم مي‌كند.علوم اجتماعي در مقايسه با علوم طبيعي ويژگي‌هاي خاص‌تري دارند، چون اين علوم به بررسي رفتار انسان مي‌پردازد و اين رفتارها نيز ناهمگون است. گذشته از اين ، به خاطر تنوع فرديت‌ها پيش‌بيني در علوم اجتماعي به غايت سخت‌تر از پيش‌بيني در علوم طبيعي و تجربي است.

توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه
چون مباحث كتاب اقتصاد كه در دبيرستان تدريس مي‌شود، جنبه حفظي دارد، بسياري از داوطلبان آزمون سراسري تصور مي‌كنند كه براي موفقيت در رشته اقتصاد بايد حافظه‌اي قوي داشت تا بتوان مفاهيم و نظريه‌هاي متعدد را حفظ كرد، در حالي كه به گفته استادان و دانشجويان اين رشته، دانشجوي اقتصاد بيش از هر چيز بايد در درس رياضي قوي باشد تا بتواند در اين رشته موفق گردد.بسياري از داوطلبان آزمون سراسري و حتي دانشجويان سال اول اين رشته تصور مي‌كنند كه اقتصاد مجموعه‌اي از محفوظات است، در حالي كه اين علم ارتباط نزديكي با رياضي دارد و دانشجو بايد مباحثي مثل حد، مشتق و انتگرال را در حد يك ديپلمه رياضي بخوبي بداند در غير اين صورت در دروس ابتدايي و اوليه اين رشته مثل اقتصاد خرد، اقتصاد كلان، رياضي و آمار با مشكل روبرو مي‌شود، مشكلي كه تعداد قابل توجهي از فارغ‌التحصيلان علوم انساني با آن مواجه هستند.دانشجوي اقتصاد لازم است كه به مباحث اجتماعي علاقه‌مند بوده و الفباي جامعه‌شناسي ، علوم سياسي و روانشناسي را بداند چون اقتصاد يك حلقه از علوم اجتماعي است و زنجيره علوم اجتماعي نيز به هم مرتبط است.دانشجوي اقتصاد بويژه دانشجوي گرايش اقتصاد نظري بايد در درس رياضي قوي باشد و حتي لازم است داراي نگاهي تحليل‌گر باشد تا هم در مطالعه دروس دانشگاهي مثل اقتصادسنجي و هم در بازار كار موفق باشد.علاقه به جامعه و فعاليت‌هاي اجتماعي براي دانشجويان اين رشته ضروري است. علم اقتصاد يكي از پايه‌هاي اصلي جامعه است و بايد در ارتباط با موضوعات ديگر فرهنگي ، سياسي واجتماعي مورد مطالعه و بررسي قرار گيرد. چرا كه هر جامعه‌اي ويژگي‌هاي خاص خود را دارد و يك كارشناس اقتصاد بايد بتواند اطلاعات علمي خود را با جامعه مورد نظر تطبيق دهد.شرط اول علاقمندي به مباحث اقتصادي است ، چه در سطح كلان ، مانند مسائل اقتصادي دولت و جامعه و چه در سطح فرد ، مانند مسائل اقتصادي در كارخانجات و شركت‌هاي توليدي.از آنجا كه جنبه كلان در رشته اقتصاد بيشتر مطرح است، دانشجو مي‌بايست از ديد وسيعي نسبت به مسائل برخوردار باشد و اين خود علاقه‌اي مضاعف به پيگيري علوم جامعه‌شناسي و سياسي و غيره مي‌طلبد.

نکات تکميلي
فرد علاقمند به مباحث تحليلي و اقتصادي هيچ‌گاه از انتخاب رشته اقتصاد پشيمان نمي‌شود. مباحثي كه در اين رشته مطرح مي‌شود حتي كسي را كه با علاقه اين رشته را انتخاب نكرده است، علاقمند مي‌كند تا اين رشته را در سطوح بالاتر فرا گيرد. اصلا مقطع كارشناسي براي آشنايي دانشجويان به اين رشته است و در پايان چهارسال با مفاهيم بسيار متنوعي آشنا شده‌اند و براي فراگيري تخصصي‌تر آنها مي‌بايست ادامه تحصيل را در پيش گيرند. در ضمن بسياري از دانش‌آموزان رياضي دبيرستان بر اين باورند كه اقتصاد از مباحث رياضي و آمار تهي است و بيشتر به مباحث نظري مي‌پردازد. بايد به اين دانش‌آموزان گفت كه امروزه تمام مفاهيم اقتصادي در قالب آمار و رياضي مطرح مي‌شود كه عدم آشنايي و تبحر دانشجو از بيان رياضي به طور جدي او را با مشكل مواجه مي‌سازد.اين نكته نيز بايد گفته شود كه شباهت اين رشته با رشته‌هايي نظير مديريت و حسابداري باعث شده است كه دانشجوياني كه به اين رشته‌ها بيشتر علاقمندند بتوانند به راحتي در كنكور كارشناسي ارشد شركت كرده و به مطالعه اين رشته‌ها بپردازند. چرا كه حتي در كنكور كارشناسي ارشد مديريت و حسابداري از درس‌هاي پايه اقتصاد نيز سوال مي‌شود و درس‌هايي نظير آمار و رياضي هم با رشته اقتصاد مشترك است، لذا دانشجوي اقتصاد مي‌بايست تنها تعدادي از درس‌هاي مديريت را بصورت دقيق‌تر بخواند كه تازه با مفاهيم ابتدايي آن درس‌ها در واحدهايي نظير اصول سازمان و مديريت كه جزو واحدهاي اصلي رشته اقتصاد است آشنا شده و از اين لحاظ هم با مشكل جدي روبرو نيست.

معرفي اجمالي گرايش‌هاي مقطع کارشناسي
رشته اقتصاد در مقطع كارشناسي داراي پنج شاخه اقتصاد نظري، بازرگاني، كشاورزي، پول و بانكداري و صنعتي است و داوطلبان هر سه گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني مي‌توانند اين رشته را انتخاب كنند. به گفته استادان اين رشته تفاوت شاخه‌هاي مختلف اقتصاد در مقطع كارشناسي كمتر از 30 واحد درسي است و چون دانشجويان مي‌توانند 9 واحد اختياري خود را از شاخه ديگر انتخاب كنند، تفاوت قابل توجهي بين شاخه‌هاي مختلف اين رشته وجود ندارد. بويژه اين كه بين دروس تخصصي هر شاخه نيز شباهت ‌هاي بسياري وجود دارد براي مثال از يازده درس اختصاصي شاخه اقتصاد پول و بانكداري، چهار درس آن با شاخه اقتصاد بازرگاني مشترك است. با اين همه ما براي آشنايي شما با شاخه‌هاي رشته اقتصاد، به معرفي اجمالي آن مي‌پردازيم:

‌اقتصاد نظري : به مدلهاي رياضي اقتصاد مي‌پردازد يعني تاكيد اين بخش از اقتصاد بيشتر بر تئوري‌هاي رياضي است.تقسيم‌بندي رشته اقتصاد به شاخه‌هاي متفاوت كار اشتباهي است؛ چون بين شاخه‌هاي اين رشته ، مرزبندي دقيق و تعيين شده‌اي وجود ندارد. براي مثال ما در مقابل اقتصاد نظري، شاخه‌اي به نام اقتصاد كاربردي نداريم، اما در كل به نظر مي‌رسد كه هسته اصلي تئوري‌هاي اقتصادي مثل اقتصاد رياضي و اقتصادسنجي بيشتر در شاخه‌ اقتصاد نظري مطالعه مي‌شود. يعني اين شاخه بيشتر جنبه انتزاعي و تئوري دارد و تاكيد آن بر روي تئوري‌هاي رياضي است و دانشجوي اقتصاد نظري كمتر پديده‌هايي از قبيل تجارت را مطالعه مي‌كند.

اقتصاد بازرگاني  :  يكي از شاخه‌هاي كاربردي اقتصاد است كه در آن دانشجو با جنبه‌هاي توصيفي و تحليلي مديريت توليد، مديريت بازاريابي و كاربردهاي آن، قوانين و مقررات ماليات در ايران، انواع حسابرسي و اصول حسابداري آشنا مي‌شود، همچنين با استفاده از يك سري مدلهاي تصميم‌گيري و متدهاي كمي، تعيين خط مشي مطلوب را در مسائلي كه يك مدير با آن مواجه مي‌شود فرا مي‌گيرد.

اقتصاد صنعتي : در شاخه اقتصاد صنعتي دانشجويان با طي دوره با ساختار بازار صنعت، بازرگاني بين‌المللي، منافع و مضرات انحصار، سياست رقابت ، منافع مصرف كننده، هزينه‌ها و همچنين حقوق و مقررات كاري كه تنظيم كننده روابط بين كارگران و كارفرمايان است، آشنا مي‌شوند

اقتصاد پولي و بانكداري : دانشجويان اين شاخه با نحوه عملكرد بانك‌هاي داخلي و خارجي، اسناد و اعتبار ارزي، سياست‌هاي پولي و مالي به عنوان مهم‌ترين سياست‌هاي تثبيت اقتصادي و چگونگي تجزيه و تحليل صورت حسابهاي مالي آشنا مي‌شوند.

اقتصاد كشاورزي : دانشجويان اين شاخه ، اقتصادي را كه به محصولات كشاورزي و زمين و زراعت باز مي‌گردد، مطالعه مي‌كنند.بازار محصولات كشاورزي به دليل اينكه در بسياري از موارد پيوستگي توليد را ندارد، همچنين متغيرهايي مثل آب و هوا و خاك در آن اثر عمده‌اي دارد، به مطالعه تخصصي و ويژه‌اي نيازمند است؛ يعني كارشناس اقتصادي اين بخش بايد علاوه بر آشنايي با اصول و مباني علم اقتصاد، با مسائل كشاورزي از قبيل توليد كشاورزي و بازارهاي محصولات كشاورزي آشنايي داشته باشد.اقتصاد كشاورزي حدفاصل رشته‌هاي مهندسي كشاورزي و اقتصاد است. يعني دانشجويان هم اصول زراعت و دامپروري را مطالعه مي‌كنند و هم با دروس اصلي اقتصاد مثل اقتصاد خرد و اقتصاد كلان آشنا مي‌شوند.

وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر
در اين رشته تا مقطع دكترا امكان ادامه تحصيل وجود دارد.گرايش‌هاي مقطع كارشناسي ارشد علوم اقتصادي عبارتند از :1-برنامه‌ريزي سيستم‌هاي اقتصادي2-توسعه اقتصادي و برنامه‌ريزي3-علوم اقتصادي4-اقتصاد انرژي

رشته‌هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته
گرايش‌هاي مختلف مديريت ، همچنين تعدادي از واحدهاي رشته مهندسي صنايع با اين رشته مشترك است و يا تشابه دارد.آيا خياباني را مي‌شناسيد كه در آن نانوايي, خواروبار فروشي, ميوه‌فروشي يا آرايشگاه نباشد؟ بي‌شك در هر خياباني مراكز خدماتي ياد شده و دهها واحد خدماتي ديگر به چشم مي‌خورد. اما چرا در حالي كه هيچ سازمان يا نهادي مسؤول ايجاد اين مراكز در خيابان‌هاي مختلف نيست ما در هر خياباني به واحدهاي فوق دسترسي داريم؟راستي چرا بسياري از واحدهاي خدماتي 50 سال پيش مثل لحاف‌ دوزي, چيني بندزني و حلبي‌سازي از بين رفته‌اند و در مقابل مغازه‌هاي تزئينات ساختماني و فروشگاه‌هاي لوازم صوتي و تصويري ايجاد شده است؟ علم اقتصاد به سؤال‌هاي فوق پاسخ مي‌دهدو اين كه در يك جامعه چه عواملي باعث تخصيص منابع مي‌شود. به عبارت ديگر علم اقتصاد، علم تخصيص بهينه منابع است. منابعي كه كم يا محدود هستند. اين علم در مراكز آموزش عالي تحت عنوان رشته علوم اقتصادي ارائه مي‌شود. رشته اقتصاد در مقطع كارشناسي داراي شش شاخه اقتصاد نظري, بازرگاني, كشاورزي, پول و بانكداري, صنعتي و حمل و نقل است و داوطلبان هر سه گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني, علوم تجربي و علوم انساني مي‌توانند اين رشته را انتخاب كنند. البته براي داوطلبان علوم انساني شاخه اقتصاد نظري ارائه نشده است. اما به گفته استادان اين رشته تفاوت شاخه‌هاي مختلف اقتصاد در مقطع كارشناسي كمتر از 30 واحد درسي است و چون دانشجويان مي‌توانند 9 واحد اختياري خود را از شاخه ديگر انتخاب كنند، تفاوت قابل توجهي بين شاخه‌هاي مختلف اين رشته وجود ندارد. بويژه اين كه بين دروس تخصصي هر شاخه نيز تشابه‌هاي بسياري وجود دارد براي مثال از يازده درس اختصاصي شاخه اقتصاد پول و بانكداري , چهار درس آن با شاخه اقتصاد بازرگاني مشترك است. با اين همه ما براي آشنايي شما با شاخه‌هاي رشته اقتصاد, به معرفي اجمالي آن‌ها مي‌پردازيم.

اقتصاد نظري:هسته اصلي تئوري‌هاي اقتصادي مثل اقتصاد رياضي و اقتصاد سنجي در شاخه اقتصاد نظري مطالعه مي‌شود؛ يعني اين شاخه بيشتر جنبه انتزاعي و تئوري دارد و تأكيد آن بر روي تئوري‌هاي رياضي است و دانشجوي اقتصاد نظري كمتر پديده‌هايي از قبيل تجارت را مطالعه مي‌كند.

دروس تخصصي اقتصاد نظري :اقتصاد كشاورزي, اقتصاد مديريت, اقتصاد رياضي, اقتصاد سنجي, تاريخ عقايد اقتصادي, برنامه‌ريزي اقتصادي, اقتصاد منابع .

 اقتصاد بازرگاني:اقتصاد بازرگاني يكي از شاخه‌هاي كاربردي اقتصاد است كه در آن دانشجو با جنبه‌هاي توصيفي و تحليلي مديريت توليد, مديريت بازاريابي و كاربردهاي آن، قوانين و مقررات ماليات در ايران, انواع حسابرسي و اصول حسابداري آشنا مي‌شود. همچنين با استفاده از يك سري مدل‌هاي تصميم‌گيري و متدهاي كمي, تعيين خط مشي مطلوب را در مسائلي كه يك مدير با آن مواجه مي‌شود، فرا مي‌گيرد.

دروس تخصصي اقتصاد بازرگاني :اقتصاد مديريت, روش‌هاي مقداري در بازرگاني, مديريت توليد, ارزيابي طرح‌هاي اقتصادي, حسابداري شركت‌ها, حسابداري صنعتي, اصول بازاريابي, اصول بيمه, مديريت مالي. 

اقتصاد صنعتي :در شاخه اقتصاد صنعتي دانشجويان طي چند واحد با ساختار بازار صنعت, بازرگاني بين‌المللي, منافع و مضرات انحصار, سياست رقابت, منافع مصرف‌كننده, هزينه‌ها و حقوق و مقررات كاري كه تنظيم‌كننده روابط بين كارگران و كارفرمايان است, آشنا مي‌شوند.

دروس مشترك در همه شاخه‌هاي علوم‌اقتصادي :
زبان خارجه تخصصي, اصول سازماني و مديريت, حقوق تجارت, مباني جامعه‌شناسي, رياضيات, آمار, روش تحقيق, اصول حسابداري, جغرافياي اقتصادي ايران, اقتصاد خرد, اقتصاد كلان, پول و بانكداري, مباني فقهي اقتصاد صدر اسلام, نظام‌هاي اقتصادي, تجارت بين‌الملل, اقتصاد توسعه, اقتصاد ايران.

دروس تخصصي اقتصاد نظري :اقتصاد صنعتي, حسابداري شركت‌ها, حسابداري صنعتي, اقتصاد منابع, مديريت توليد, ارزيابي طرح‌هاي اقتصادي, اقتصاد سنجي, حقوق كار و روابط صنعتي, پژوهش عملياتي.شاخه اقتصاد پول و بانكداريدانشجويان اين شاخه با نحوه عملكرد بانك‌هاي داخلي و خارجي, اسناد اعتباري ارزي, سياست‌هاي پولي و مالي به عنوان مهم‌ترين سياست‌هاي تثبيت اقتصادي و چگونگي تجزيه و تحليل صورت حساب‌هاي مالي آشنا مي‌شوند.

دروس تخصصي اقتصاد پول و بانكداري :عمليات بانكي داخلي, عمليات بانكي خارجي, سياست‌هاي پولي و مالي, بانكداري اسلامي, روش‌هاي مقداري در بازرگاني, سازمان‌هاي پولي و مالي بين‌المللي, حسابداري شركت‌ها, تجزيه و تحليل صورت‌هاي مالي, ارزيابي طرح‌هاي اقتصادي, تأمين منابع مالي و بورس اوراق بهادار, مديريت مالي.
شاخه اقتصاد كشاورزي
دانشجويان اين شاخه, اقتصادي را كه به محصولات كشاورزي و زمين و زراعت باز مي‌گردد, مطالعه مي‌كنند. زيرا بازار محصولات كشاورزي به دليل اين‌كه در بسياري از موارد، پيوستگي توليد را ندارد همچنين متغيرهايي مثل آب و هوا و خاك در آن اثر عمده‌اي مي‌گذارد, به مطالعه تخصصي و ويژه‌اي نيازمند است؛ يعني كارشناس اقتصادي اين بخش بايد علاوه بر آشنايي با اصول و مباني علم اقتصاد, با مسائل كشاورزي از قبيل توليد كشاورزي و بازارهاي محصولات كشاورزي آشنايي داشته باشد.

دروس تخصصي اقتصاد كشاورزي :اقتصاد كشاورزي, توسعه و سياست كشاورزي, اقتصاد منابع, اقتصاد سنجي, ارزيابي طرح‌هاي اقتصادي, بازاريابي محصولات كشاورزي, مديريت مزرعه, جامعه‌شناسي روستايي, پژوهش عملياتي.

توانايي‌هاي لازم :در مقطع متوسطه, كتاب اقتصاد تنها براي دانش‌آموزان رشته علوم‌انساني ارائه شده است و چون مباحث اين كتاب جنبه حفظي دارد, بسياري از داوطلبان آزمون سراسري تصور مي‌كنند كه براي موفقيت در رشته اقتصاد بايد حافظه قوي داشت تا بتوان مفاهيم و نظريه‌هاي متعدد را حفظ كرد. در حالي كه به گفته استادان و دانشجويان اين رشته, دانشجوي اقتصاد بيش از هر چيز بايد در درس رياضي قوي باشد تا بتواند در اين رشته موفق گردد.همچنين دانشجوي اقتصاد لازم است كه به مباحث اجتماعي علاقه‌مند بوده و الفباي جامعه‌شناسي, علوم سياسي و روانشناسي را بداند چون اقتصاد يك حلقه از علوم اجتماعي است و زنجيره علوم اجتماعي نيز به هم مرتبط است.

موقعيت شغلي در ايران :دانشجويان دوره كارشناسي اقتصاد بيشتر اطلاعات اوليه و پايه را مطالعه مي‌كنند در نتيجه نبايد انتظار داشته باشند كه پس از فارغ‌التحصيلي به طور تخصصي و كاربردي فعاليت نمايند مگر دانشجوياني كه خودشان مطالعه و فعاليت بيشتري داشته و تئوري‌هايي را كه مطالعه مي‌كنند, به كار نيز مي‌گيرند. يعني مي‌توانند مدلهاي اقتصادي نوشته, تجزيه و تحليل كرده و پيشنهادهاي تازه‌اي براي رفع مشكلات اقتصادي مؤسسه و سازمان‌هاي مختلف ارائه دهند.البته اين به آن معنا نيست كه در حال حاضر فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته بازار كار ندارند بلكه مي‌توانند در بخش‌هاي مختلف وزارت اقتصاد مثل بخش ماليات, وزارت صنايع, سازمان برنامه و بودجه, بانك مركزي و مركز آمار فعاليت كنند و مهمتر از همه اينكه حتي اگر فارغ‌‌التحصيلان اقتصاد در رشته تخصصي خود فعاليت نكنند, به دليل داشتن ذهني باز و تحليل‌گر و آشنايي صحيح با مسائل و مباحث اقتصادي, نگاه كارشناسانه‌اي نسبت به جامعه و پيرامون خود دارند و مي‌توانند در هر شغلي موفق و كارآمد باشند.رشته علوم اقتصادي مجموعه دانشهاي مربوط به اقتصاد را مورد بحث و بررسي قرار مي دهد. اين مجموعه که حاصل سلسله اي از انديشه ها و تفکرات است با محور قرار دادن بررسي منابع کمياب و تلاش براي استفاده بهينه از منابع محدود طبيعي و همچنين نيروي کار انساني در پي آن است تا با چيدن دقيق اجزا و عناصر گوناگون اقتصادي در کنار يکديگر از منابع کمياب ياد شده به گونه اي استفاده نمايد که بيشترين ميزان ممکن از خواسته هاي انساني، تأمين گردد.
بدين ترتيب گرايشهاي مختلفي در رشته علوم اقتصادي به وجود آمده است که يکي از آنها گرايش اقتصاد حمل و نقل مي باشد. هدف از تأسيس چنين گرايشي آشنا نمودن دانشجويان با مفاهيم و ويژگيهاي اقتصادي حمل و نقل، روشهاي حمل و نقل سنتي و مدرن، انتخاب وسيله، ارزيابي خدمات حمل و نقل، ارزشيابي طرحها و پروژه هاي حمل و نقل و مواردي ديگر از اين نوع و بررسي نظريه هاي گوناگون ارائه شده در زمينه ارتباطي حمل و نقل و توسعه اقتصادي است.
در اين گرايش همچنين نکات ويژه اي در خصوص حمل و نقل زميني، دريايي، هوايي، خطوط و لوله هاي نفتي مورد بررسي قرار مي گيرد.

 اقتصاد حمل و نقل
رشته اقتصاد حمل و نقل با اهميت حمل و نقل در ارتباط است. همانطور که مي دانيد حمل و نقل از دو بخش عمده تشکيل شده، يکي زير ساختهاي حمل و نقل و ديگري وسايل حمل و نقل.
براي استفاده بهينه از سيستم حمل و نقل، اين رشته در دانشگاه آزاد برگزار مي گردد تا امکان تربيت نيروي انساني ماهر و متخصص مورد نياز کشور در حد کارشناسي را فراهم کند.
توسعه حمل و نقل، همانطور که همگان اطلاع دارند به طور روزافزون از دانش و تکنولوژي بالايي برخوردار است، بنابراين در ايران هم، با اين افزايش دانش و تکنولژي يعني فنون جديد حمل و نقل، بايد نيروهاي ماهر و متخصصي تربيت کنيم تا بتوانند اين سيستم حمل و نقل را به صورت بهينه چه از نظر زيرساختهاي حمل و نقل، چه از نظر وسائل حمل و نقل به صورت بهينه مورد استفاده قرار دهند.
ارتباط رشته علوم اقتصادي با رشته هاي تحصيلي دبيرستان
در ارتباط با رشته تحصيلي اقتصاد، اين نکته را بايد متذكر شويم که رشته اقتصاد يکي از رشته هاي اصلي علوم انساني است که در مقايسه با ساير رشته ها در گروه برندگان جايزه نوبل قرار مي گيرد.
اين موضوع، جايگاه اين علم را در ميان ساير علوم، کاملاً مشخص مي کند. در هر حال يکي از کلاسيک ترين مفهوم علم اقتصاد اين است که اقتصاد در حقيقت علم منابع کمياب است يا علم منابع محدود. اين علم توضيح مي دهد که ما چطور مي توانيم از امکانات محدودي که طبيعت در اختيار ما گذاشته براي رفع نيازهاي نامحدود بشري که در زمان حال و آينده زندگي مي کند استفاده کنيم . البته از آنجايي که رشد فزاينده جمعيت در حقيقت پارامتر تقاضا را در اقتصاد نشان مي دهد افزايش پيدا مي کند و در عين حال امکانات اقتصادي که طبيعت در اختيارمان گذاشته محدود است و جايگاه و اهميت اين علم را نشان مي دهد. بر اين مبنا که ما در آينده ملزم خواهيم بود که از قوانين اين علم استفاده کنيم تا بشر در حقيقت مواجه با کمبود حاد و يا کمبود شديد قرار نگيرد.
مقاطع تحصيلي و دروس رشته علوم اقتصادي
دانشجويان گرايش اقتصاد حمل و نقل، با گذراندن يک دوره چهار ساله يا هشت نيم سال تحصيلي به اخذ مدرک کارشناسي در رشته علوم اقتصادي نائل مي آيند. اين گروه از دانشجويان در طي دوره ياد شده مجموعه اي از دروس شامل دروس عمومي، پايه و تخصصي را مورد مطالعه قرار داده که برخي از بهترين دروس ياد شده شامل موارد زير است:1ـ برنامه ريزي حمل و نقل با هدف آشنايي با تعاريف، تفاوتهاي برنامه ريزي، تجزيه و تحليل شبکه ها و برنامه ريزي حمل و نقل در کشورهاي در حال توسعه و توسعه نيافته با هدف ارتقاي توان علمي کشورهاي در حال توسعه2ـ - بيمه حمل و نقل با هدف آشنايي کليات بيمه هاي اموال به ويژه بيمه آتش سوزي، اتومبيل.
3- حقوق حمل و نقل با هدف آشنايي با قوانين و مقررات کلي و مرتبط با علوم و فنون حمل و نقل و تسلط بر مقررات و آيين نامه هاي پايه اي حمل و نقل.
دروس ديگر مانند:
4- اقتصاد منطقه اي
5- تحقيقات بازاريابي
6- پژوهش عملياتي
از جمله دروس مهم و قابل توجه در اين رشته هستند.


رابطه علم اقتصاد با ساير علوم
بر اساس همين ديدگاهها، علم اقتصاد با ساير علوم و به خصوص علوم پايه هم تلفيق شديدي پيدا کرده، يکي از بارزترين رشته هايي که اخيراً در اين رشته مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد رياضيات و آمار است و توصيه مي کنيم اصلاً دانشجويان دوره دبيرستاني که داراي زمينه قوي رياضي و آمار نيستند ادامه اين رشته را در دوره کارشناسي و کارشناسي ارشد تقريباً بايد منتفي کنند و برعکس، دانشجوياني که در دوران دبيرستان از آمار و رياضي قويتري برخوردارند مطمئناً مي توانند در دوره هاي بالاتري در اين رشته موفق شوند. البته متأسفانه اخيراً در چارچوب آموزش و پرورش، دانش آموزاني را به سمت اين رشته هدايت مي کنند که از رياضيات ضعيف تري برخوردارند و به همين دليل دانشجوياني که در دوره دبيرستان از رشته اقتصاد فارغ التحصيل مي شوند، در دوره کارشناسي و کارشناسي ارشد دچار مشکلات بسيار شديدي خواهند شد. بنابراين ما توصيه مي کنيم دانشحوياني که مي خواهند ادامه تحصيل دهند به خصوص رشته اقتصاد بايد از آمار و رياضي نسبتاً قويتري برخوردار باشند و روي همين روال يا روي همين برداشتها در مفهوم عاميانه که مي گويند اقتصاد فقط علم پول است مطمئناً علم پول نيست و ما بايد امکان استفاده اطلاعات آماري را به گونه اي داشته باشيم که بتوانيم پيش بينيهايي که نسل آينده هم خواهند داشت را مورد توجه قرار دهيم.


کاريابي رشته حمل و نقل اقتصادي
دانش آموختگان دوره کارشناسي علوم اقتصادي فارغ از گرايشي که در آن به تحصيل پرداختند، از توانمنديهاي لازم براي تجزيه و تحليل مسائل اقتصادي در زمينه هاي مختلف صنعتي، کشاورزي، بازرگاني و خدمات در سطح کارشناسي بهره مند مي گردند. از سوي ديگر دانش آموختگان گرايش اقتصاد حمل و نقل به دليل بررسي مسائل ويژه حمل و نقل از جمله سرمايه گذاري در توسعه حمل و نقل، اثرات خدمات حمل و نقل در بهاي تمام شده کالاها، چگونگي حمل و نقل شهري و نقش حمل و نقل در توسعه اقتصادي از تواناييهاي لازم براي ارائه خدمات در اين زمينه ها در دستگاههاي ذيربط برخوردار هستند. وزارت امور اقتصادي و دارايي، وزارت بازرگاني، وزارت راه و ترابري و ... از جمله دستگاههايي هستند که کارشناسان علوم اقتصادي با گرايش اقتصاد حمل و نقل مي توانند در آنها به انجام فعاليت و کار مشغول گردند.

 اقتصاد صنعتي روند بالاي دانش اقتصاد امروزي، ساخته و پرداخته سلسله اي از انديشه ها و تفکرات ژرف انديشمنداني است که ساليان دراز به کوششهاي فراوان در اين زمينه پرداخته اند. از اين رهگذر، علم اقتصاد به بررسي منابع کمياب، به عنوان يک اصل اساسي در زندگي اقتصادي بشر توجه مي نمايد که اين اصل، خود ناشي از محدود بودن منابع طبيعي و نيروي کار انساني است.
به بيان ديگر، طبيعت و نيروي کار بشر، توانايي جوابگويي و ارضاي نيازهاي نامحدود بشر را ندارد و لذا اين سؤال طرح مي شود که چگونه مي توان منابع کمياب را براي ارضاي خواسته هاي انسان که در رقابت با يکديگر نيز هستند تخصيص داد، به گونه اي که حداکثر خواسته هاي ياد شده برآورده گردد؟
رشته علوم اقتصادي با در نظر گرفتن مجموعه اهداف مذکور در گرايش و شاخه هاي گوناگون خود تلاش مي نمايد تا اطلاعات و دانشهاي لازم را به دانش پژوهان و دانشجويان، ارائه نمايد تا از طريق تقويت چنين متخصصاني آنان را در ارائه خدمات هرچه بهتر در آينده جامعه ياري رساند. از اين رهگذر، يکي از شاخه هاي رشته علوم اقتصادي گرايش اقتصاد صنعتي است.
اقتصاد صنعتي شاخه اي از علم اقتصاد است که موضوع آن بررسي ساختار، عملکرد و رفتار در بازار و ارتباط اين عناصر با يکديگر و نظريات صنعتي گوناگون مربوط به شرکتها و بنگاهها مي باشد.
در مورد رشته اقتصاد صنعتي يا به عبارتي گرايش صنعتي در رشته اقتصاد، افرادي که مي خواهند وارد اين رشته شوند بايد گذشته از اينکه زمينه هاي آگاهي در مورد اقتصاد داشته باشند علاقه و آگاهي هم در رابطه با مسائل صنعتي داشته باشند. براي اينکه در آينده قرار است که اينها بعد از فارغ التحصيل شدن در بخش صنعت و در کارخانجات، مشغول به کار شوند.
در رابطه با تواناييهاي روحي، ذهني و جسمي در اين رشته محدوديت جسمي خاصي وجود ندارد يعني براي ورود به اين رشته، توانايي جسمي خاصي نياز نيست؛ اما با توجه به اينکه مباحث رياضي، نسبتاً در اين رشته زياد است افراد بايد از نظر توانايي در مسائل رياضي و درک مفاهيم، تواناييهاي خوب و استعداد کافي داشته باشند.
اما از نظر نقش اين رشته در دنياي فردا، به هر حال دنيا و ايران دارد به طرف صنعتي شدن و صنعتي شدن علمي مي رود. بنابراين کارخانجات ما طبيعتاً به افرادي که هم به مسائل اقتصادي مسلط باشند و هم ديدگاه صنعتي داشته باشند نياز بيشتري دارند و اين افراد بهتر از کساني که بدون رويه صنعتي، صرفاً رويه اقتصادي دارند، مي توانند در خدمت کارخانجات باشند.
اقتصاد، علم تخصيص بهينه عوامل توليد براي به دست آوردن حداکثر توليد است، صرف نظر از اينکه اقتصاد نظري باشد يا اقتصاد بازرگاني منتهي در شاخه اقتصاد بازرگاني ما به دنبال اهداف ديگري هستيم و مي خواهيم که با روشهاي بازرگاني به حداکثر توليد و کارآيي برسيم.
نقش اقتصاد را نمي شود تعريف کرد. ما در همه جاي دنياي پيشرفته مي بينم که اقتصاد باعث پيشرفت کشورهاست؛ مثلاً ژاپن دومين قدرت اقتصادي جهان با برنامه ريزي اقتصادي توانسته به اينجا برسد. در ايران هم ما براي حل مشکلات اقتصاديمان برنامه ريزيهايي مي کنيم که بيکاري را از بين ببريم، رشد اقتصادي ايجاد کنيم، کالا توليد کنيم، در واقع تمام اينها بر اساس علم اقتصاد است و در اقتصاد بازرگاني به طور اخص ما به دنبال پيدا کردن راههاي هستيم که از طريق بازاريابي بين المللي بتوانيم به توليد بيشتر و درآمد ملي بيشتر دست پيدا کنيم.


تعداد واحد دروس اين رشته
دانشجويان گرايش اقتصاد صنعتي با گذراندن يک دوره چهار ساله يا هشت نيم سال تحصيلي، به دريافت مدرک کارشناسي نائل مي آيند. اين دروس در مجموع 135 واحد را شامل مي شود که از بيست واحد درس عمومي، 78 واحد درس اصلي و تخصصي و 28 واحد دروس اجباري و 9 واحد دروس اختياري تشکيل گرديده است. برخي از مهمترين دروس اين گرايش شامل موارد زير است:
1. اقتصاد صنعتي با هدف آشنايي با ويژگيها و ساختار اقتصادي و بخش صنعت و ارزيابي استراتژيهاي صنعتي در ايران.
2. اقتصاد کار با هدف آشنايي با نظريه هاي مربوط به بازار کار و چگونگي تعيين دستمزدها و رابطه آن با سطح عمومي قيمتها، تورم، بيکاري و چگونگي افزايش کيفيت کار.
3. حقوق کار و روابط صنعتي با هدف آشنايي با مقررات کار و اطلاع از مباني و تفسير اين مقدمه.
4. ساختار بازار کار و کارکرد آن با هدف آشنايي با ساختار بازار، صنعت و بازرگاني بين المللي، هزينه ها، سياست رقابت و مراتب مصرف کننده.
اقتصاد را به طور کلي مي توان اين طور تعريف کرد که علم تخصيص بهينه عوامل توليد جهت ارضاي خواسته هاي نامحدود بشر براي رسيدن به يک رفاه و آسايش نسبي است. اقتصاد به طور کلي در رابطه با سياست گذاريها و برنامه ريزيها صحبت مي کند چه در ايران چه در جهان، بيشتر به بررسي مشکلات بيکاري، کمبود اشتغال و توليد کم جامعه مي پردازد، که سعي دارد اين توليد را افزايش دهد و اشتغال را به سطح نامناسبي در جامعه برساند و واضح است که اگر اين مشکلات حل شود، مشکلات اجتماعي هم رفع مي شود. در واقع، اقتصاد روابط زيادي با علوم ديگر مثل جامعه شناسي، مردم شناسي و علوم اجتماعي دارد.
براي اينکه يک دانشجو بخواهد در اين رشته وارد شود بعد از گذراندن کنکور بايد در نظر بگيرد که آيا به آن رشته علاقه دارد يا خير؟ آيا آن خلاقيت خاص را دارد يا نه؟
علم اقتصاد بعد از جنگ دوم جهاني مطرح شد. در واقع با وقوع مشکلاتي که کشورهاي صنعتي درگير آن شدند، اين علم از آن زمان پايه گذاري شد. به طور کلي مي توانيم بگوييم طريق علم اقتصاد، علمي است که راهکارهايي ارائه مي دهد تا در جهت بهينه سازي در واقع از امکانات و منابع توليد استفاده کنيم، به گونه اي که بتوانيم حداکثر حوائج بشري را ارضا کنيم.
اقتصاد، علم تخصيص بهينه منابع کمياب است در جهت توليد و اينكه چگونه از منابع و عوامل کمياب استفاده کنيم که بتوانيم در جامعه توليد داشته باشيم تا جوابگوي نيازهاي نامحدود بشري باشيم.


بازار کار

دانش آموختگان دوره کارشناسي علوم اقتصادي، فارغ از گرايشهاي تحصيلي از سطحي از مهارتها و توانمنديها برخوردارند که قادر به تصديق مسائل اقتصادي در زمينه هاي صنعتي، کشاورزي، بازرگاني و خدمات در سطح کارشناسي هستند. فعاليت در زمينه ارائه خدمات برنامه ريزي، ارزيابي و مشاوره در زمينه هاي گوناگون اقتصادي و دارا بودن صلاحيتهاي لازم براي احراز مشاغل کارشناسي در مؤسسات دولتي و غير دولتي از جمله مشاغلي است که دانش آموختگان گرايش اقتصاد صنعتي قادر به انجام آن خواهند بود. وزارت کار و امور اجتماعي، وزارت امور اقتصادي و دارايي، وزارت بازرگاني و سازمان مديريت و برنامه ريزي از جمله بخشها و دستگاههايي هستند که اين افراد مي توانند در آنها به کار مشغول شوندپول و بانکداريانديشه بانکداري در جهان، از زماني آغاز مي شود که داد و ستد و مبادله کالا ميان افراد انساني شروع شد. از اين رو شايد بتوان اقرار کرد که تجارت و بانکداري حتي بيش از آنکه پول به مفهوم امروزي خود مورد استفاده قرار گيرد، عملاً وجود داشته است. از سوي ديگر از زماني که بشر به توليد کالا به منظور تجارت، مبادرت ورزيد، به يک وسيله پرداخت و مقياس ارزش، نياز پيدا کرد و به اين ترتيب پول، به تدريج اختراع گرديد. بعد از آن، همگام با پيشرفت تجارت نياز به ارائه خدمات اقتصادي مؤسسات مالي نيز خود را جلوه گر ساخت که از اين رهگذر انجام وظايف و عملياتي نظير نگهداري و حفاظت اشياي قيمتي و مسکوکات فلزي، انتقال اين اموال به وسيله اسناد، ايجاد يک مقياس ارزش و توجه به ايجاد اعتبار و قرض دادن به وسيله سازمان ويژه با عنوان بانک اشاعه پيدا نمود.
رشته علوم اقتصادي به دليل رابطه تنگاتنگ خود با دو پديده پول و بانک در يکي از گرايشهاي خود با همين عنوان مباحث اين حوزه را مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. دانشجويان اين رشته با گذراندن دوره پول و بانکداري، مجموعه اي از اطلاعات و تجربيات در زمينه نظامهاي مالي و بانکي در دو حوزه داخلي و خارجي را کسب مي کنند و براي بر عهده گرفتن مسؤوليتهاي آتي تربيت مي شوند.
با توجه به حرکت شتابان تخصص و دانش بانکي به سوي آينده و اينکه ما به سرعت دانش فني بانکي را در دنيا به صورت پيشرفت غير قابل ملاحظه اي يا بهتر بگويم با سرعت بسيار قابل ملاحظه مي بينيم، بايستي خودمان را به نيروهاي کارآزموده و تخصصي از جمله مديريت امور بانکي يا رشته هاي بانکداري مجهز کنيم. بدين منظور ما دانشکده امور علوم بانکي خودمان را در سيستم بانکي داريم و جاي خوشبختي است که مي توانيم بگوييم صد در صد دانشجوياني که در آنجا تحصيل مي کنند مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرند و مي توانند به عنوان يک دانش خوب علمي در رشته هاي کارشناسي و با تجربه اي که در طول کار به دست مي آورند براي بانکها بسيار مفيد فايده باشند.
ما علوم بانکي را به اين منظور مثبت مي بينيم که در سايه دانشگاهها ممکن است 5 درصد يا 10 درصد يا بسيار تعداد کمتري از اين نيروها را جذب سيستم بانکي ببينيم لذا مي بينيم که درصد قابل توجهي از نيروها در رشته هايي که مرتبط با امور بانکي نيستند به صورت متفرقه وارد سيستم مي شوند که اينها براي خودشان هم در طول مدت خدمتشان يک مقدار مشکلاتي ايجاد مي کنند چرا که مي بايستي خودشان را، با اين علوم تطبيق دهند و خودشان را مطابق علم روز، بالا ببرند تا بتوانند در صحنه رقابت، حضور داشته باشند.
صحبت يکي از کارکنان بانکي در مورد اين رشته و کارآيي آن
در دهه اول، علاقه مند به فعاليت در شعبه بودم که به بانک مراجعه کردم، ولي با توجه به رشته تحصيلي من در ستاد و در اداره کارگزيني بانک مستقر شدم. وظيفه يک کارشناس اداره بانک کمک به برنامه ريزي نيروي انساني و تدوين و تجزيه و تحليل دستورالعملهاي ابلاغي که در زمينه هاي اداري و پرسنلي هست، مي شود.
اين دستورالعملها مي تواند از استخدام، ترفيع، انتصاب، تشويق و تنبيه و حتي بازنشستگي يک کارمند را پوشش دهد. يک کارشناس اداري، بايد در زمينه هاي مختلف، اطلاعات داشته باشد. اين اطلاعات بايد هم درون سازماني باشد هم برون سازماني. به اين علت که کارکنان مسائل و مشکلات خاص خودشان را دارند و براي اينکه ما بتوانيم اين مسائل و مشکلات را حل کنيم نياز داريم که بدانيم سازمانهاي مشابه ما و يا مراجع بالاتر چه کمکي مي توانند به همکاران ما بکنند.
اين شغل، مسائل و مشکلات خاص خودش را دارد و لذا ما در بعضي از کارهايي که انجام مي دهيم لذت مي بريم. ناراحتي ما زماني است که با توجه به چهارچوب و مقررات اداري نمي توانيم نيازها و خواسته هاي همکارانمان را برآورده کنيم. مسائلي که در زمينه هاي پرسنلي در بانکها وجود دارد فعاليت و حجم کار و تنوع وظايف همکاران است و اين باعث مي شود که همکاران ما از صبح تا شب درگير هستند و آن طور که دلشان مي خواهد نتوانند به مشتريان پاسخ دهند در مقابل ما بايد بتوانيم با توجه به اين همه فشار و مسؤوليت و تنوع وظايفي که براي همکارانمان در واحدها وجود دارد نيازهاي ماليشان را هم مرتفع کنيم.
يک کارشناس اداري بايد بتواند از لحاظ حقوقي، وضعيت کارکنان شبکه بانکي با سازمانهاي ديگر را مقايسه و بررسي کند و در زمانهاي خاص با توجه به تورم و هزينه هاي جاري پيشنهادهاي لازم را به مراجع تصميم گيرنده منعکس کند.
نظام بانکي دولتي نظام پرداخت جديدي را در حال تدوين دارد که سعي مي کند يک بازنگري در مسائل استخدامي، انضباطي و مالي شبکه بانکي داشته باشد و کارشناسان تمام بانکها روي اين کار مي کنند و به همين دليل يک کارشناس اداري بايد ارتباط منسجمي با بانکهاي مختلف داشته باشد تا بتواند اين مسائل را هماهنگ انجام دهد. در برخي از بانکهاي تجاري تخصصي برخي از مسائل فرق مي کند ولي در زمينه پرسنلي به خصوص آيين نامه استخدامي مشترک بانکها مسائل مشترک زيادي وجود دارد.
برخي از دروس اختصاصي علوم اقتصادي گرايش پول و بانکداري
دانشجويان رشته علوم اقتصادي -گرايش پول و بانکداري- با گذراندن يک دوره چهار ساله يا هشت نيم سال تحصيلي، به اخذ مدرک کارشناسي نائل مي شوند. از اين رهگذر مجموعه اي واحدها در قالب دروس عمومي، پايه و تخصصي ارائه مي گردد که برخي از مهمترين آنها بدين قرار است:
1. عمليات بانکي داخلي با هدف آشنا شدن دانشجويان با نحوه عملکرد بانکها، فعاليتهاي بانکي، نقش بانکها در توسعه اقتصادي، مقررات و شرايط عمومي حسابها، اعتبارات، اوراق بهادار و بورس.
2. عمليات بانکي خارجي با هدف آشنا شدن دانشجويان با چگونگي ارتباط با بانکهاي خارجي، اسناد اعتباري ارزي، خريد و فروش ارزهاي غير بازرگاني و بازرگاني.
3. سازمانهاي پولي و مالي بين المللي با هدف آشنايي با چگونگي عملکرد سازمان و مديريت مؤسسات در ارتباط با مسائل پولي و مالي کشورها.
4. بانکداري اسلامي و با هدف آشنايي نقش پول و مؤسسات مالي و فعاليتهاي اقتصادي در صدر اسلام و بررسي عملکرد بانکداري بدون ربا و ماهيت سياست پولي در اقتصاد اسلامي.


گزينش دانشجو
پيچيدگي علم بانکداري و پيشرفت روزافزون اين علم در صحنه رقابت جهاني ايجاب مي کند که دانشجوياني در اين رشته پذيرفته يا گزينش شوند که حائز شرايط خاص اين علم باشند و خود دانشجو بايد توجه داشته باشد زماني که اين رشته را انتخاب مي کند علاقه مند به اين رشته باشد و علاوه بر علاقه مندي، به علوم رياضي، آمار، زبان و اين دروس نيز تسلط داشته باشد چرا که بعد از انتخاب و اشتغال به تحصيل در اين رشته مي تواند با دانش اين رشته موفقتر باشد و ما از آنجايي که به اين ترتيب و با اين آگاهي وارد اين سيستم شدند، توانستيم در فاصله بسيار کوتاه ظرف 3 يا 4 سال اينها را در امور ارزي و کارشناسي با بينشهاي بسيار خوب داشته باشيم و به سرعت توانسته اند راه ترقي و پيشرفت خودشان را فراهم کنند.


فرصت شغلي
دانش آموختگان رشته علوم اقتصادي بدون توجه به گرايشي که در آن به تحصيل مي پردازند از سطحي از مهارت توانمندي‌ها برخوردارند که توان تجزيه و تحليل مسائل اقتصادي در زمينه هاي صنعتي، بازرگاني و خدماتي را در سطح کارشناسي دارا هستند. اين افراد، پس از گذراندن دوره کارشناسي ياد شده، آمادگي مشارکت و همکاري در ارائه خدمات برنامه ريزي، ارزيابي و مشاوره در زمينه هاي اقتصادي را به دست مي آورند.
فارغ التحصيلان گرايش پول و بانکداري، به دليل پرداختن جزئي تر به مسائل پول و بانک از امکان و فرصت شغلي بيشتري براي ارائه خدمات در سازمانها و دستگاههايي همچون وزارت امور اقتصادي و دارايي و وزارت بازرگاني و همچنين کار در بخش بانکي کشور برخوردارند. فعاليتهاي گمرکي، مالياتي، حسابداري و برخي بخشهاي برنامه و بودجه از ديگر حوزه هايي است که دانش آموختگان اين گرايش مي توانند به ارائه خدمات و فعاليت در آن بپردازند.


*گزینه2

----------


## Parniya

برنامه آموزشی علوم اقتصادی یکی از برنامه های آموزشی در نظام آموزش عالی جمهوری اسلامی ایران می باشد.
و دارای 6 گرایش می باشد این گرایشها عبارتست از:
1.    اقتصاد نظری
2.    اقتصاد بازرگانی
3.    اقتصاد صنعتی
4.    اقتصاد حمل و نقل
5.    اقتصاد پول و بانکداری
6.    اقتصاد کشاورزی، گرایش اقتصاد بازرگانی دارای گرایش بیمه می باشد.
اهداف کلی آموزشی کارشناسی علوم اقتصادی عبارتند از:
الف- دیدگاهها و تفکری که منبعث از جهان بینی اسلام و منطبق با اصول و ضوابط مکتب اقتصادی اسلام باشد دریافت کنند.
ب- مسائل و مشکلات اقتصادی واحدهای بخش عمومی و خصوصی را در مورد بررسی و تجزیه و تحلیل علمی قرار داده، در ارائه طریق با کارشناسان ارشد همکاری کنند.
ج- در سطوح مختلف مدیریت اقتصادی واحدهای دولتی و غیردولتی با استفاده از تجربیات علمی انجام وظیفه کنند.
د- بنیه علمی لازم برای ادامه تحصیلات عالیه و کسب تخصص در سطوح بالاتر را تحصیل کنند.


سطوح رشته:


رديف
نام دانشگاه
کارداني
کارشناسي
ارشد
دکترا

1
آزاد- ابرکوه





2
آزاد- اشکور





3
آزاد- الیگودرز





4
آزاد- بابل





5
آزاد- بهبها ن





6
آزاد- تهران جنوب





7
آزاد- تهران مرکزی





8
آزاد- خمینی شهر





9
آزاد- دورود





10
آزاد- رفسنجان





11
آزاد- رودهن





12
آزاد- زابل





13
آزاد- سبزوار





14
آزاد- سلماس





15
آزاد- سیرجان





16
آزاد- شیراز





17
آزاد- عجب شیر





18
آزاد- فيروزکوه





19
آزاد- میانه





20
آزاد- کرمانشاه





21
آزاد- یزد





22
آزاد-آستارا





23
آزاد-ابهر





24
آزاد-اراک





25
آزاد-ارومیه





26
آزاد-بندر عباس





27
آزاد-بوشهر





28
آزاد-مراغه









درس های رشته:


رديف
نام درس

1
آشنایی با برنامه نویسی و بسته های کامپیوتری

2
آشنایی با برنامه نویسی و بسته های کامپیوتری 3

3
آشنایی با برنامه نویسی و بسته های کامپیوتری بودجه

4
آمار 1

5
آمار 2

6
احتمال و استنباط آماری

7
ارزيابي طرحهاي اقتصادي

8
اصول بازاريابي

9
اصول بيمه

10
اصول حسابداري 1

11
اصول حسابداري 2

12
اصول حسابرسي

13
اصول سازمان و مديريت

14
اصول مدیریت ریسک

15
اقتصاد ايران

16
اقتصاد بخش عمومي 2

17
اقتصاد بخشی عمومی 1

18
اقتصاد تعاون

19
اقتصاد توسعه

20
اقتصاد حمل و نقل 1

21
اقتصاد خرد 1

22
اقتصاد خرد 2

23
اقتصاد رفاه

24
اقتصاد رياضي

25
اقتصاد سنجي

26
اقتصاد شهري

27
اقتصاد صنعتي

28
اقتصاد مديريت

29
اقتصاد منابع

30
اقتصاد منطقه‌اي

31
اقتصاد نفت و نيرو

32
اقتصاد کار و نیروی انسانی

33
اقتصاد کشاورزي

34
اقتصاد کشورهای با برنامه ریزی متمرکز

35
اقتصاد کلان 1

36
اقتصاد کلان 2

37
بانکداری اسلامی

38
برنامه ريزي اقتصادي

39
بودجه

40
بیمه اتکایی

41
بیمه های اشخاص

42
بیمه های اموال 1

43
بیمه های اموال 2

44
پژوهش عملیاتی

45
پول و بانکداري

46
تاريخ عقايد اقتصادي

47
تجارت بين الملل

48
تحقیقات بازاریابی

49
جامعه شناسی ایران

50
جغرافياي اقتصادي ايران

51
جمعیت شناسی عمومی

52
حسابداري صنعتي 1

53
حسابداری شرکتها

54
حسابداری صنعتی 2

55
حسابدرای ملی

56
حقوق بيمه

57
حقوق تجارت

58
حقوق مدنی

59
حقوق کار و روابط صنعتی

60
روانشناسي عمومي

61
روش تحقيق

62
روشهای مقداری در بازرگانی

63
رياضيات 1

64
رياضيات 2

65
رياضيات 3

66
زبان خارجي 2

67
زبان خارجی 3

68
ساختار بازار و کارکرد آن

69
سازمان و مدیریت صنعتی

70
سازمانهای اقتصادی و بازرگانی بین الملل

71
قوانین و مقررات مالیاتی درایران

72
ماليه بين الملل

73
مباني جامعه شناسي

74
مباني فقهي اقتصاد اسلام

75
مديريت توليد

76
مديريت صادرات و واردات

77
مديريت مالي 2

78
مدیریت پرسنلی

79
مدیریت خرید و سفارشات

80
مسائل اقتصادی کشورهای جهان سوم

81
موضوعات انتخابی در اقتصاد 1

82
موضوعات انتخابی در اقتصاد 2

83
موضوعات انتخابی در اقتصاد 3

84
نظام اقتصادي صدر اسلام

85
نظامهاي اقتصادي





فارغ التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی علوم اقتصادی از سطحی از مهارتها و توانمندیها برخوردار می شوند که قادر به تجزیه و تحلیل مسائل اقتصادی در زمینه های صنعتی، کشاورزی، بازرگانی و خدمات در سطح کارشناسی شوند. نامبردگان همچنین آمادگی مشارکت و همکاری در ارائه خدمات برنامه ریزی، ارزیابی و پیش بینی و مشاوره در زمینه های مختلف اقتصادی را دارا می باشند ایشان صلاحیت احراز مشاغل کارشناسی در موسسات دولتی و غیردولتی را نیز خواهند داشت.


*رشد

----------

